
Tech's frightful 5 will dominate the near future - eric-hu
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/21/technology/techs-frightful-5-will-dominate-digital-life-for-foreseeable-future.html
======
nostrademons
Interesting to contrast this with 2003, in the wake of the dot-com bust, where
the winners were Microsoft (who had just won the browser wars), Yahoo (which
owned digital advertising & search on the web), Amazon (e-commerce), and EBay
(online auctions), all businesses with strong network effects. Google was a
nimble upstart that everybody used but the establishment wrote off; Facebook
didn't exist yet; Apple was down in the dumps, though undergoing a slight
resurgence with the iPod.

Or in the mid-late 90s, when the five horsemen were (as the article mentions):
Microsoft, Intel, Sun, Oracle, and Cisco.

Things change.

